# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] HDMI MIRASCREEN BLACK - EARLDOM ANYCAST

## pas2007

Πωλείται AnyCast TV Stick
1080p FullHD ποιότητα.
Σε άριστη κατάσταση.

Περιοχή Κερατσίνι.

Τιμή 10€

----------

